# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Создание беспроводной домашней сети

## Вячеслав12

Хочецца сделать беспроводную домашнююю сеть (в одной квартире) из имеющегося оборудования: комп. стационарный с одной сетевой картой, ADSL модем-роутер D-Link 2500U с одним выходом ethernet, ноут с Wi-Fi. Подозреваю, что еще нужен свитч с вайфаем, если такой в природе существует?. Протяжку витой пары, вторую сетевуху просьба не предлагать.... :SOS:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Вам подойдёт DSL-2640U/BRU/D. ADSL-модем с Wi-Fi роутером

----------


## Вячеслав12

А то что есть - не подходит? :Sad: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

Если свитч докупить?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

DIR-615 посмотрите... Я DSL-2640U/BRU/D предлагал, дабы меньше устройств было, 2 в 1.

----------


## Вячеслав12

При этом будет выход в сеть с обоих компов независимо друг от друга? :Huh:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> При этом будет выход в сеть с обоих компов независимо друг от друга?


Угу. В DIR-615 можно настроить подключение через PPPoE. http://dlink.ru/products/prodview.php?type=15&id=729

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Единственное что плохо - то, что это DLink. WiFi там настроится без проблем, но к многим его разновидностям еще пожаротушение нужно покупать автоматическое - так как греются они дико ...

----------


## Вячеслав12

> Единственное что плохо - то, что это DLink. WiFi там настроится без проблем, но к многим его разновидностям еще пожаротушение нужно покупать автоматическое - так как греются они дико ...


Какие есть альтернативы в таком случае?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Какие есть альтернативы в таком случае?


Из экспериментального - мало греются Acorp, Asus, Zyxel. С точки зрения настроек наиболее простые Acorp (у меня точка доступа и модем Acorp отработали больше года в режиме 24*7, чуть теплые по температуре). Zyxel лично мне не нравятся своей задумчивостью, особенно навороченные модели

----------


## Вячеслав12

ПОМОГИТЕ! Танцы с бубном уже весь день! Купил Linksys WRT54GS v.7, соединил с D-Link 2500U, выход в интернет есть, не могу настроить сам Linksys. При наборе в браузере стандартного адреса 192.168.1.1 с паролем по умолчанию не входит в настройки линксиса!!! :Help:  :Oops:  :Wall:  :Plach:  :140:

----------


## PavelA

Linksys новый? Пароль сами меняли или нет?
Попробуй ping 192.168.1.1, затем telnet 192.168.1.1

----------


## Вячеслав12

Проблема решилась, но только отчасти, в магазине, видимо, какой-то умник тестировал роутер и сменил пароль по умолчанию... Появилась другая проблема: система пишет, что драйвер для беспроводного сетевого адаптера не установлен, хотя он стоит. Адаптер Realtek RTL818В , ноут - Toshiba Satellite L300 15v windows xp sp 3... В гугле только про убунту и линух........... Помогите. у кого такая же трабла....

----------


## Вячеслав12

Третий день как на войне: не ем, не пью, не сплю.... Сеть не настраивается. Вчера, после очередной настройки, сеть обозначилась, два компа ее увидели, но но увидели друг друга. Ноут даже с перепугу увидел стационарный комп, но зайти в него не смог, даже после того, как были расшарены папки, видел только свои....Вместе с этим пропал интернет. Потом и сама сеть накрылась. Следующий этап - не смог зайти в настройки роутера. Сбросил ресетом к заводским настройкам, начал заново - снова не могу зайти в настройки маршрутизатора.... ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Дайте кто-нибудь ПОШАГОВУЮ (подчеркиваю - П О Ш А Г О В У Ю!!! - все, что есть в гугле - опробованы!!!!!) инструкцию к:
1. Настройке маршрутизатора через PPPoE  (Linksys WRT54GS V.7)
2. Настройке локальной сети для компа, у которого есть выход в интернет (стационарный, с LAN выходом сетевой карты)
3. Настройке WI-FI сети для ноутбука с двумя сетевыми картами - одна из которых WI-FI 
4. Как это все вместе слепить, и чтобы у обоих машин был выход в интернет независимо друг от друга по ADSL линии, любезно предоставленной провайдером за нехилое бабло...

ЗЫ. Имеются в наличии:

1. Комп стационарный с сетевой картой, WINDOWS XP SP3
2. Ноут Toshiba Satellite L300-15V, с двумя сетевыми картами, одна из которых WI-Fi (Realtek 8187B, b/g), к которой прилагается долбаный драйвер, который есть, работает, но его не видит система.
3. Модем-роутер ADSL2+ D-Link 2500U, с заводским адресом 192.168.1.1
4. Роутер+свитч+точка доступа Linksys WRT54GS V.7, с заводским адресом 192.168.1.1 (я его менял на 192.168.2.1, по совету ребят из Cisco, чтоб не конфликтовали друг с другом, после чего, собственно, сеть хоть немного заработала, но не надолго (см. выше)).
ПОМОГИТЕ КТО НИБУДЬ, А ТО УБЬЮ СЕБЯ АПСТЕНУ!!! :Wall:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Данная проблема решаемы двумя путями:
1. Пиво-системный путь. Алгоритм - ларек->пиво->знакомый системщик->настройка всего этого и запуск->выдача системщику пива в благодарность  :Smiley:  (последовательность важна)
2. Настраивать самому
Я бы советовал первый путь, так как системщик собственно делает это десятки-сотни раз ... 
Если такой вариант неприемлем, то вот что нужно:
1. Нужно отказаться от DHCP. Это упростит жизнь, отключать его не нужно, а вот статические адреса задать - очень полезно. делается это так
1.1 берем бумажку и карандаш, рисуем схему сети, по крайней мере для начала отображаем там все устройства и записываем их IP. Так как от DHCP мы отказались, даем их руками (IP/маска/шлюз):
*модем-роутер ADSL:* 192.168.1.1/255.255.255.0/? (обычно Default Gateway пустой у модемов, подозревается, что шлюзует он сам куда-то и так оно у них по умолчанию. У некоторых шлюзом стоит 192.168.1.1). Это заводские настройки, поэтому если сбросить модем, то так оно и будет
*точка доступа:* 192.168.1.2/255.255.255.0/192.168.1.1 (вот тут IP недефолтный, но что важно - он из одной подсети с модемом ! Шлюз многие точки не запрашивают в настройках, только IP и маску). Настройка ведется подключением точки напрямую к ПК кабелем, после настройки обязательно сохранить ее конфигурацию и перезапустить точку
*стационарный ПК:* 192.168.1.10/255.255.255.0/192.168.1.1
*ноут, проводная сеть:* 192.168.1.11/255.255.255.0/192.168.1.1
*ноут, беспроводная сеть:* 192.168.1.12/255.255.255.0/192.168.1.1
как легко видеть, ноут имеет уникальные IP на проводной и беспроводной сети, что позволит ему работать как по кабелю, так и по WiFi. Далее в настройках стационарного ПК и обоих сетей ноута нужно забить DNS. Если ADSL модем может работать как DNS прокси, то в нем включаетая опция DNS проксика, в настройках опции забиваютсяч DNS провайдера, и на всех ПК в качестве DNS задается 192.168.1.1. Если модем не умеет работать как DNS прокси или нет уверенности в том, что известно, как это настройить и т.п., то в качестве DNS на всех ПК забиваются выданные провайдером DNS. Вариант с DNS прокси лучше - все настройки в одном месте.
Все это записываем на бумажке со схемой сети, чтобы перед глазами были все настройки
2. Подключаем ADSL напрямую к ПК, настраиваем PPOE и добиваемся коннекта с провайдером. После этого фаза настройки модема считаем законченной, на ПК должен появиться Инет. Если не появился - колупаем модем до тех пор, пока не появится. Не забываем, что после настройки модема нужно сохранить его конфиг
3. Подключаем вместо ПК ноут, на нем тут-же после подключения сетевого кабеля должен появиться Инет
4. В точке доступа задаем параметры - режим "Access Point", задаем смысловой SSID своей сети (латинским буквами), настраиваем Security (желательно WPA-PSK/WPA2-PSK и ключ символов на 15-20). Сохраняем конфиг, перезапускаем точку
5. Отключаем проводную сеть у ноута, включаем беспроводную - он должен как минимум найти сеть - показать, что видит сеть с заданным мной SSID и считает ее сетью с включенной безопасностью - тогда можно на нее коннектиться, вводить ключ и вперед.

----------


## Вячеслав12

Спасибо за советы, мне лично предпочтительнее вариант 1 :098:   :Smiley:  , но я все-же хотел бы сам научиться устанавливать сеть. Завтра, вдруг, все накроется тазом из-за провайдера (я с модемом так плясал...), придется снова настраивать, а поскольку системщиков знакомых - всего один, и тот нарасхват, то надо привыкать самому... Что-ж, буду пробовать... Поучится чего - отпишу. Респект за помощь! :Druzja:  :Beer: 

*Добавлено через 5 часов 55 минут*




> 3. Подключаем вместо ПК ноут, на нем тут-же после подключения сетевого кабеля должен появиться Инет


 C этого момента появилась проблема: я не понял, подключить надо только через модем, или со всей схемой? Попробовал так и так - пока не создал новое подключение, как у модема на стац. ПК  в сеть не вышел. Отключив провод LAN отключился и интернет, роутер он не видит. Сеть SSID видит, что она есть, но не подключается... Пишет "Беспроводная сеть недоступна....." Что не так сделал?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> С 
> C этого момента появилась проблема: я не понял, подключить надо только через модем, или со всей схемой? Попробовал так и так - пока не создал новое подключение, как у модема на стац. ПК в сеть не вышел. Отключив провод LAN отключился и интернет, роутер он не видит. Сеть SSID видит, что она есть, но не подключается... Пишет "Беспроводная сеть недоступна....." Что не так сделал?


Модем нужно сбросить под ноль, затем зайти на него по адресу 192.168.1.1 браузером и помотреть, в какоем режиме работает модем. Он может работать в качестве бриджа (говоря по русски - по сути как обычный модем), и в режиме роутера. Для нашей схемы нужно перевести его в режим роутера. Это первое ... второе - нужно настроить в модеме соединение с провайдером по PPoE, задав там все параметры (как минимум VPI, VCI, логин/пароль доступа). И убедиться, что включен NAT транслятор (это такая штука, которая позволяет ходить в Инет нескольким ПК под одним внешним IP).
Обычно в DLINK эта настройка сделана в виде визарда, задающего следующие вопросы:
1. VPI и VCI. Их должен дать провайдер
2. Запрашивается режим работы. Там есть этот самый Bridging (который нам не нужен), и должно быть что-то типа "PPP over Ethernet (PPPoE)" или что-то очень созвучное - выбираем его
3. Далее запрашивается логин и пароль - вводим данные провайдером
4. Запрашивается, нужен ли коннект по запросу - там нужно поставить птичку и задать таймаут неактивности 30-60 минут вместо дефолтных 3-5 (иначе модем будет постоянно подключаться и отключаться, а провайдеры это не любят) 
5. Запрашивается шлюз по умолчанию - там ложна быть опция "получить автоматически" (как она называется - не помню, что-то типа Automatic obtain default gateway
6. Запрашивается, нужен ли нам NAT и Firewall (именно на булевом уровне - нужен/не нужен, птичка). Ставим птички что нужен и NAT, и Firewall
7. Где-то близко к завершению он спросит Service Naim или что-то созвучное, там будет бред типа ppp_xx_xx_xx - туда можно забить смысловое название своего провайдера. Может спросить про свой локальный IP и DNCP - локальный IP должен быть 192.168.1.1, маска 255.255.255.0. Соответственно диапазон выдаваемых DHCP адресов начинается с 192.168.1.2 по 192.168.1.254 ... это после сброса по дефолту должно так выставиться, менять это не надо
Порядок следования этих запросов примерно такой, но я не уверен - не люблю я эти DLink-и, сравнительно давно это последний раз делал. Во в принципе и все - после этого на подключенном к модему кабелем ПК должен появиться Инет ... Еще у визарда DLink есть такая ерунда, обычно в начале спрашивается и называется типа DSL Auto-connect или что-то подобное, сделано в виде птички - так вот ее стоит выключить, если провайдером в явном виде заданы VPI и VCI.

----------


## Макcим

> Еще у визарда DLink есть такая ерунда, обычно в начале спрашивается и называется типа DSL Auto-connect или что-то подобное, сделано в виде птички - так вот ее стоит выключить, если провайдером в явном виде заданы VPI и VCI.


Почему?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Почему?


Всякие автоопределения могут работать адекватно и неадекватно  :Smiley:  посему если параметры точно известны, то лучше их задать вручную и знать, что по крайней мере тут никакого подвоха не будет.

----------


## Вячеслав12

Чой-то не нашел я такой птички... Может они уже отказались от этой идеи или плохо искал....

*Добавлено через 9 часов 32 минуты*

Как включить беспроводную сеть? Там тупо крестик красный висит, как ни крути...

----------


## pig

Там - это где?

----------


## Вячеслав12

> Там - это где?


В сетевых подключениях. 

Подключил, как было указано по схеме Олегом Зайцевым. Изрядно повозившись с настройками роутера и модема, подключился через сетевой порт проводной адаптер. Но автоматически он в сеть не вышел, только после настройки нового сетевого подключения к провайдеру. Отключил провод, появился WI-Fi. Увидел роутер Linksys. Потребовал ввода сетевого ключа (несмотря на то, что в настройках стоит "подключаться автоматически"). После ввода ключа увидел себя и стац. комп. В свои папки выйти смог, подключиться к стац. компу не смог. После этих перепитий пропал интернет (впрочем, по WI-FI с ноута я в интернете еще не разу не был..) - на обоих компах при наборе любого адреса выбрасывает на сайт провайдера. Отключился WI-FI  и снова потребовал, блин, ключ, который я задолбался вводить. Отключил Linksys, подключился напрямую через модем - интернета снова нет, хотя до этого по этой схеме все работало. Старое снес, создал новое подключение - вышел в интернет. 
Напрашиваются два варианта сложившейся ситуации:
1. То ли не все в порядке с роутером-модемом и роутером-точкой доступа.
2. То ли настройщег совсем плох, хотя ранее таких симптомов не замечалось - у всех все работает, у меня нет. 
HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!
ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

